# Word Of The Day:  Catamaran



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2021)

Catamaran

A yacht or other boat with twin hulls in parallel.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2021)

While vacationing in Hawaii, we had a romantic dinner cruise on a catamaran, with entertainment, great memory.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

It's very difficult for me to make a sentence with the word _catamaran, 
because I have never seen one or ridden on (in?) one.
_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2021)

Here is a picture of one of the larger Hawaiian catamarans, bigger than the one we went on.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

Oh, thank you for that picture. 
So that is what a _catamaran _looks like,
and that is what _two hulls _means.
The _catamaran design_ looks like it could have a nice flat floor for the passengers, and one that does not actually float on or in the water itself. Very interesting!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

Now I am recalling that I may have seen pictures, in years past,
of smaller _catamaran _sail boats in  races.
They were peculiar-looking things, nearly all huge _sail_, and very little _boat._


----------



## Shero (Sep 6, 2021)

In the 17th century a fishing community ( Paravas) in Tamil Nadu created the first catamaran. The two hulls of these boats gave stability and balance.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2021)

See quite a few here in Florida. Also, when we were up north, by the Erie Canal, we would see a few each summer.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 6, 2021)

Catamarans are great stable boats.  Charted one in the BVI a few years back, a sailboat.  The charter I went out out of Venice, Louisiana a few months ago was a catamaran, made it much more able to get out to the tuna, picture below.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks for the pictures. I never knew what a _Catamaran_ looked like. A sailing _catamaran_ would be fun @Alligatorob and less work.
​


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

Shero said:


> In the 17th century a fishing community ( Paravas) in Tamil Nadu created the first catamaran. The two hulls of these boats gave stability and balance.


Is that in India?


----------



## Shero (Sep 6, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Is that in India?


Yes Kaila, in South India


----------

